# O-ring kit



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Who makes a good O-Ring kit like P&M use to have???


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wish I knew I'd buy one


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

These are what we use


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hillside said:


> These are what we use


Where do you get those ? Do you feel the sizes are good for everyday things ?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

http://rpmproducts.com/media/ph_catalog.pdf?PHPSESSID=7783a8b20295d99608b10c80f274538a

They fit most our needs, I've got a harbor freight set also


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hillside said:


> http://rpmproducts.com/media/ph_catalog.pdf?PHPSESSID=7783a8b20295d99608b10c80f274538a They fit most our needs, I've got a harbor freight set also


Thank you


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> These are what we use


what do you use it for? the only o rings I have on the van are for the quick disconnects on the jetter.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rand17 said:


> Who makes a good O-Ring kit like P&M use to have???


Plumbmaster makes one of the best most diverse o-ring kits with about 40 or more different sizes with an easy to use chart for identifying the right size. I have yet to find an equivalent. When I was still repairing faucets it was a life saver. Plumbmaster also makes a great faucet seat kit, though it is quickly becoming obsolete. I have searched high and low for similar kits and have yet to find one. I will post a pic of one tomorrow. I couldn't find it on their website but I know that they make it...or used to. I think it was a part of their EZ inventory control kits.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> what do you use it for? the only o rings I have on the van are for the quick disconnects on the jetter.


im with you,i hardly ever replace any O-rings,they come with faucet rebuild kits,just be a dust collector for me.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Truthfully I rarely use them, maybe 3 times in a year or so but it's kinda nice when u need one


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gentlemen, the mother of all 'O' ring kits.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice. Looks a lot like the plumbmaster kit I used to have.. Where did you get it? It looks pretty worn.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I was going to recommend Crest Good, but Tommy beat me to it.


----------

